# Bee suit Patterns



## notenoughtime

Does anyone know a source for bee suit patterns? I do sew and would like to make my DS (8) his own suit (can buy a hat and veil) or if I can find a pattern with one attached I could try that. Would appreciate any info available, I may have to find a coverall pattern and just adapt it. Kids grow so fast hate to spend $ on suits every couple of years...Thanks for the hellp.


----------



## alleyyooper

With the way kids grow I understand why you want to sew up a suit. 
How ever you will have to do it again next year and on and on till they are full growen.

You do not need a suit to work the bees. A hat of fome sort with a wide brim and a veil work just fine,
This is how Kare and I dress when working our bees and even when doing removals. I also do not believe in useing a lot of smoke.



















Heavy weight light colored dress shirts bought at goodwill with a tee shirt underneath when cool and nothing when hot.
goat skin gloves, and the sleeves so the girls don't get at the wrist . Blue jeans with rubber bands at the bottom.
I think the shirts cost us $2.00 and are all we wear them for.
there are some who wear even less.

Al


----------



## Terri

I would think the problem would be the material: it would have to be sting-proof.


----------



## Ernie

I bought an expensive suit and bees still find their way inside and sting me. Lately I just get out there dressed similar to alleyooper (though I don't have a fancy belt buckle  ) and I don't get stung any more than when I used the expensive suit.

The veil is very important though, otherwise you're going to get them in your eyes and face. Part of beekeeping is getting stung occasionally, but I don't like them in my face.


----------



## alleyyooper

They really like to get in your hair then they get tangled and MAD. Best wear a head cover, and since I have a beard too I cover that with a veil.

 Al


----------



## notenoughtime

Al, can I ask what are you doing in your pictures? Are you removing a swarm? 
I think I will try to find a little boys pattern for coveralls. At this point they are all unsure of this new venture and I think if he feels more protected he will be more willing to help in the future until he gets use to it. First I have to find one and that is not as easy as it sounds, been looking with no luck. Is it special material, mine is 60% cotton and 40% poly with a tight weave?


----------



## the kid

we each have to wear what we feel safe in ,, bee it full suit or birthday suit 
the whole Idea is to enjoy the bees ,,, if your afraid you will get the crap stung out of you theres no way it will bee fun .... maybee after opening the hive a few times /years then the suit may come off , if not so bee it.
around here we dont wear anything special around the hives ,, but I to am looking for a suit for the kids ,,,, cause they want to help when we do anything with the hives ,, and I know sooner or later they will bee around ,,
when we realy tic the girls off... 
so if you find a pattern let us know 
the kid


----------



## the kid

we each have to wear what we feel safe in ,, bee it full suit or birthday suit 
the whole Idea is to enjoy the bees ,,, if your afraid you will get the crap stung out of you theres no way it will bee fun .... maybee after opening the hive a few times /years then the suit may come off , if not so bee it.
around here we dont wear anything special around the hives ,, but I to am looking for a suit for the kids ,,,, cause they want to help when we do anything with the hives ,, and I know sooner or later they will bee around ,,
when we realy tic the girls off... 
so if you find a pattern let us know 
the kid


----------



## alleyyooper

We are doing a bee removal from a garage. I get as many as I can at the entrance. Then in this case Kare is sucking them off the comb.
Once she has them off the accessable comb I cut it out. While I rubber band the brood into frames she sucks more off the newly exposed comb.

As for the pattern look at a shirt and pants pattern. leave enough tail on the shirt pattern to sew to the top of the pants. Instead of buttons on the shirt use a long zipper that will reach from the crotch of the pants to the top of the shirt. Do a naru collar so the veil will close up tight around the neck/chest.

Making a bee veil.
http://www.ag.uiuc.edu/~vista/html_pubs/BEEKEEP/CHAPT2/2-21.gif

Bee veils of black nylon net are easy to make and have several advantages. When rolled up, they fit easily into a shirt pocket or glove compartment. They are easy to see through and are cooler than other types of veils. Their disadvantages include ease of snagging, melting if touched by flame or spark, and touching the face or neck in a wind. 

Suitable, 72-inch-wide net material is available at most fabric stores. The sketch on the next page shows the desirable mesh size. It must be black so that you can see through it well. Other colors, especially the light ones, cannot be used. 

Make a paper pattern the size indicated in the sketch. This size is suitable for a tall person and a large-brimmed hat. The veil circumference can be adjusted to fit around the brim of the hat on which it will be worn. The top elastic should fit snugly around the hat's crown. After making one veil, you may wish to adjust other measurements to fit the individual who wears the veil. The back should always be shorter than the front to help keep the net from touching the neck. A large hat brim also helps in this regard. 

Place the paper pattern on the folded net with the front of the pattern along the fold. After cutting it out, sew the back of the veil with a flat-felled or French seam. Make a casing around the top of the veil to hold the elastic. Make another casing around the bottom except for a 6-inch section at the center front. Put the elastic into the bottom casing. Attach the center 6 inches of the nylon cord to the front of the veil with black bias tape or seam tape. At the same time lap the ends of the elastic around the cord before it is sewn beneath the tape. This is the most difficult and important part of the job. The net, tape, cord, and elastic must be attached firmly together or you will quickly get holes at each end of the tape. The final step is to put elastic in the casing at the top of the veil and sew its ends together. 

When you put the veil on, pull the front down so that the elastic is stretched against your chest. Loop the cord ends around your body in opposite directions, bring them back in front, and tie them together. 

 Al


----------



## Callieslamb

Since I just paid $98 for a jacket with the hood attached, I will tell you what I wish I had done: gone to the store and bought the largest, heaviest man's work shirt available. I do not see the jacket as being sting-proof, it is way too thin. I think a heavy shirt would do much better and not cost nearly as much. In fact, that is what the guy that brought me my bees does..... The most expensive piece of clothing I own is that jacket now.


----------



## no1cowboy

Terri said:


> I would think the problem would be the material: it would have to be sting-proof.


their is nothing special about the material it is just a cotton blend, any loose fitting white garment will work just make the cuffs snug.


----------



## notenoughtime

Thanks for the veil pattern, the next time I go shopping I will look for mesh material. And I still haven't found a boys coverall pattern so I may convert a shirt and pants as you suggested.


----------

